# Metopic ridge [ vertical ridge on forehead] Anyone?



## mumoffive

My 3 year old ds has this. For a long time i never knew what it was. Infact, i cant say i thought much about it until my mum asked me what it was on his forehead. I just looked it up and found its a condition called a metopic ridge. Seemingly its a condition to do with the fusing of the plates of the skull. I find it strange that no doctor has ever raised this with me. Has anyone elses child got this?


----------



## mumoffive

Here is a picture i googled of a child that has it.
 



Attached Files:







metopic ridge.jpg
File size: 44.9 KB
Views: 65


----------



## roc

ooh, my LO does, just presumed it was the shape of his head, as his daddy has it too...is it alright? any problems you can get with it?


----------



## mumoffive

Well i dont know much about it to be honest. I was the same as you but all my other children havent ever had it. I think its mostly ok. If you google it, you do come across some cases where surgery is required or the shape of the head takes on a triangular look. My ds is three and reckon if that was going to happen it would have done so by now..but noone has ever said anything to me about it when i was at the doctors so didnt think anything of it!


----------



## roc

no, i didn't even know it was something!
Just googled it, and a little worried, but my Lo is 1 nearly and doc/hv have never said anything? So i guess it's not a problem?


----------



## mumoffive

I dont think its a problem. Im the same..its just not every child has it? I just wondered if someeone elses child had it on here and wondered if they knew more about it. I think its a bit like the condition where the fontanelle closes early. It can change the shape of the skull. Tbh, if thats your child in the picture [ which im presuming it is] His skull looks completely normal. As i said, my ds is three and no issues at all!!


----------



## roc

yeah, thats my lo in the pic..i'm sure it's fine too...i prob would have noticed it more if it was a problem iykwim?
Thanks!:flower:


----------



## mumoffive

I think someone somewhere would have said something. I mean ive been to the doctors with him and even up to the hospital with an eye problem and noone has ever commented on it!!! It was my mum that brought it up. I hadnt even noticed it. I too thought it was normal. 
Google is evil!!! Its good though to know im not alone. I really hope i havent worried you though. x


----------



## mumoffive

Here is a picture of my ds if you can see it!
 



Attached Files:







2011-05-25 003.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 75


----------



## roc

no, no you haven't worried me, google IS evil!:haha:
Your sons head looks normal to me, can see it a little, BUT only because i was looking for it:dohh: It's the same as my sons, you wouldn't notice it really.. Oh and your little boy is stunning by the way! 
Really beautiful child..:flower:


----------



## mumoffive

Thank you so much and thank you for the reply. It will be interesting to see if anyone else responds to the thread! xx


----------



## mumoffive

Just thought id bump to see if there was anyone else.


----------



## whoops

My LO has this, but not as noticeable to look at - it was only picked up because she's being monitorred for microcephaly (having a small head).

She's been x-rayed but they have come back normal, however the doctor wants to do a CT scan just to be on the safe side.

In general, I don't think it's anything to worry about though, unless the child has a misshapen or small head where it could be a symptom of something more severe.


----------



## bump_wanted

My wee one has this i had it too when i was little i dont now tho lol weird no ones ever said anything to either me or my mum i thought it was just a matter of growing into your head lol xx


----------



## mumoffive

Thats interesting that a few others babies/children have it. As others have said, noone has ever picked up on it. There are times it looks more obvious than others. My ds head isnt mishapen and he looks completely normal except now and again you can see it.


----------



## bump_wanted

^^ thats the same as my LOonly person ever to pick upon it was MIL she constantlythough he'd bumped his head (since birth :wacko:) xx


----------



## mumoffive

bump_wanted said:


> ^^ thats the same as my LOonly person ever to pick upon it was MIL she constantlythough he'd bumped his head (since birth :wacko:) xx

Yes, it was my mum who kept going on about it!


----------



## Neko

My daughter has a ridge like that also. I was told it's nothing. Her fontanelle's are still open and her head is 75% percentile. I think most of us have weird heads under our hair.


----------



## WW1

Hi there. I thought I'd chip in here just to give you some info. I'm not an expert on metopic ridges but my daughter had her sagittal bone fused (the one on the top of her skull). This condition is called craniosynostosis and the type of cranio depends on the plates which have fused.

It may well be that your LOs bones haven't fused at all or they might have. I'm no expert but I believe that if the bones are fused, whether treatment is recommended will depend on the amount it has fused.

As I said, this may not be relevant to you at all but I'd recommend www.craniokids.org - the forum is brilliant and there are lots of metopic mummies on there who can give you much better advice than I could (and will be happy to look at your photo and give a considered opinion). 

If you are concerned, have a look on there and if you do feel the skull has prematurely fused, speak to your doctor. It is not a well known condition but there is fantastic support out there. If I can be of any help at all, please PM me - I'm WW1 on here and on craniokids so I'm easy to find!

I hope this is helpful and as I said, the metopic ridge is often just normal and not premature fusing. However, if it is fused there are options for you and your LO.

:hugs:


----------



## xbabybumpx

My lo doesint have this. Never heard of it before tbh. Sorry not much help lol x


----------



## mumoffive

WW1 said:


> Hi there. I thought I'd chip in here just to give you some info. I'm not an expert on metopic ridges but my daughter had her sagittal bone fused (the one on the top of her skull). This condition is called craniosynostosis and the type of cranio depends on the plates which have fused.
> 
> It may well be that your LOs bones haven't fused at all or they might have. I'm no expert but I believe that if the bones are fused, whether treatment is recommended will depend on the amount it has fused.
> 
> As I said, this may not be relevant to you at all but I'd recommend www.craniokids.org - the forum is brilliant and there are lots of metopic mummies on there who can give you much better advice than I could (and will be happy to look at your photo and give a considered opinion).
> 
> If you are concerned, have a look on there and if you do feel the skull has prematurely fused, speak to your doctor. It is not a well known condition but there is fantastic support out there. If I can be of any help at all, please PM me - I'm WW1 on here and on craniokids so I'm easy to find!
> 
> I hope this is helpful and as I said, the metopic ridge is often just normal and not premature fusing. However, if it is fused there are options for you and your LO.
> 
> :hugs:

Thanks for that. Will have a look at the site :)


----------



## mumoffive

Have done more googling about this and now im quite worried! I thought id post that ive decided to make an appointment with the doctor to see what he says. Actually found this:

https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/craniosynostosis/pages/symptoms.aspx

Its a rare condition too :( ..think its best to get it checked out as my ds definetly has it.


----------



## WW1

mumoffive said:


> Have done more googling about this and now im quite worried! I thought id post that ive decided to make an appointment with the doctor to see what he says. Actually found this:
> 
> https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/craniosynostosis/pages/symptoms.aspx
> 
> Its a rare condition too :( ..think its best to get it checked out as my ds definetly has it.

:hugs: please feel free to PM me if you want to chat. Whereabouts in the world do you live? If you're from the UK I can give you some advice about how the system of diagnosis and treatment (if necessary) works x


----------



## mumoffive

Im from the UK. Any advice would be great. x


----------



## BlackBerry25

OMG, I was just thinking about this today.

My daughter, who is almost 3, has this "dinosaur ridge" on her head. Not her forehead but above her forehead, where her hair is. I kinda forgot about it for awhile but I remembered today and my OH feel, and its still there :cry:

I keep forgetting to ask my doctor when we go. Her head was flat on the one side, and she had to have her neck adjusted because she couldn't turn her head as a baby. I know I googled before but it was years ago now. :(


----------



## mumoffive

BlackBerry25 said:


> OMG, I was just thinking about this today.
> 
> My daughter, who is almost 3, has this "dinosaur ridge" on her head. Not her forehead but above her forehead, where her hair is. I kinda forgot about it for awhile but I remembered today and my OH feel, and its still there :cry:
> 
> I keep forgetting to ask my doctor when we go. Her head was flat on the one side, and she had to have her neck adjusted because she couldn't turn her head as a baby. I know I googled before but it was years ago now. :(

Well maybe its worth checking it out as it can occur in different parts of the head. Im going to make an appointment tomorrow to get it checked out. As i say, i never thought much about it until i googled it too. What worried me was that it can cause issues from the age of 4-8 years.


----------



## Neko

BlackBerry25 said:


> My daughter, who is almost 3, has this "dinosaur ridge" on her head. Not her forehead but above her forehead, where her hair is. I kinda forgot about it for awhile but I remembered today and my OH feel, and its still there :cry:

That's kind of how Avery's is. It stops a little bit down on her forehead, not completely to the nose like the picture posted. I was told it was fine, not all metopic ridges mean there is a problem. Some people just have a little too much bone. Of course, it's worth mentioning and have a doctor decide if there is a problem. I'm going to keep bringing it up at all Avery's well visits.

I'll try to take a pic later of her head. I think it's noticeable only because she's completely bald.


----------



## Tegans Mama

OT but I know that little girl :lol:

I would bring it up with your Dr if you're worried. Tegan has one but if it was a problem we would know since she has regular MRI's and sees a neurosurgeon monthly :)


----------



## mumoffive

Thank you so much for sharing your experiences. I am relieved that it doesnt always mean surgery. I am going to find out about it, only because i would worry that if i didnt it could cause issues. x


----------



## mumoffive

Tegans Mama said:


> OT but I know that little girl :lol:

Is it the picture i googled that you mean? Lol that is funny if it is!


----------



## Tegans Mama

mumoffive said:


> Tegans Mama said:
> 
> 
> OT but I know that little girl :lol:
> 
> Is it the picture i googled that you mean? Lol that is funny if it is!Click to expand...

Yep! Her name is Lola :) She's about the same age as my Tegan now


----------



## mumoffive

How strange!!!! It was just purely random and the first picture that came up on google that reminded me of my ds.


----------



## BlackBerry25

My daughter has so much hair that I don't see it, so I don't think of it often.

:( Hopefully all of our kiddos are ok! :)


----------



## smilee96

My 8 month old has a ridge on his forehead too. It's not in the center, it's slightly to the left of the center. I notice it more when he fusses, it sticks out more. I am making him an appt to have it checked out. His left eye also doesn't move the same way as the other, so I'm wondering if the two could be related. I keep seeing ads on t.v. about if you took Zoloft during pregnancy and your child has blah, blah, a skull deformation, or other birth defects, and I did take Zoloft while I was pregnant, so I guess I'm just a little scared. 
Good luck with your lo. I will post what I find out too.


----------



## mumoffive

Goodluck smilee :) I have made an appointment on Thursday for my ds. Doubt they will say much but more likely will refer it to the children's hospital if they think it needs checking.


----------



## mumoffive

Well just to update to those interested,i took my ds to the doctor and she seemed unconcerned. Said that because of his age she doubted anything would come of it. Basically, just to keep an eye on it but that was it. She didnt think that there was anything to worry about :) She said that many people have alsorts of ridges but a lot are under the hair so go unnoticed.


----------



## Neko

mumoffive said:


> Well just to update to those interested,i took my ds to the doctor and she seemed unconcerned. Said that because of his age she doubted anything would come of it. Basically, just to keep an eye on it but that was it. She didnt think that there was anything to worry about :) She said that many people have alsorts of ridges but a lot are under the hair so go unnoticed.

I'm glad the doctor wasn't concerned. :hugs:


----------



## WW1

Neko said:


> mumoffive said:
> 
> 
> Well just to update to those interested,i took my ds to the doctor and she seemed unconcerned. Said that because of his age she doubted anything would come of it. Basically, just to keep an eye on it but that was it. She didnt think that there was anything to worry about :) She said that many people have alsorts of ridges but a lot are under the hair so go unnoticed.
> 
> I'm glad the doctor wasn't concerned. :hugs:Click to expand...

Me too. I'm glad she wasn't concerned too x


----------

